# "Dead" spot on pump motor



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

We have a deep well pump. The last couple of weeks the motor has tripped the breaker. Sometimes the motor hums but doesn't run when I turn it back on. If I give it a whack it runs. I'm thinking that there is a dead spot on the armature. Can I fix this, replace the brushes, etc, or should I just get a rebuilt motor?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Anything can be fixed but usually with motors its cheaper just to replace them when the armiture is damaged. Good question though I'm looking forward to reading more replies!


----------



## Junkhound (Sep 14, 2010)

If the armature is damaged it probably would not run at all.
Most above ground pump motors have a set of starting points in the back of the motor that powers the start field in the motor. If these get some carbon build up
the motor will not get the kick from the start capacitor. The motor will just hum and will trip the breaker. The points can be can be sanded if you know how to disassemble an electric motor. If not, take it to an electric motor shop. When they clean/replace the points, they can replace the bearing and you will have the equivalent of a new motor.
Hope this helps.

Junkhound


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

I have found that if you take it to a motor shop you actually save money if you count time invested. What they do is make it a like new motor and many of them have a warranty.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Tinknal

Am I correct that this is a jet pump? If so, just take the small cover plate off the back of the motor. Obviously have the power off and mark the locations of the wires. Taking a pic with your phone works also. There is a phenolic type of circuit board material that is held in with a couple small screws. Remove the board and there is a small set of contacts. These contacts are worn or are dirty. The points may have a slug or bug in them. Clean or replace them and you should be OK. PS...look at the capacitor while you are working with the motor. If there are signs that the capacitor is leaking change it also. There is no reason to separate the motor from the pump to do this work.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> Tinknal
> 
> Am I correct that this is a jet pump? If so, just take the small cover plate off the back of the motor. Obviously have the power off and mark the locations of the wires. Taking a pic with your phone works also. There is a phenolic type of circuit board material that is held in with a couple small screws. Remove the board and there is a small set of contacts. These contacts are worn or are dirty. The points may have a slug or bug in them. Clean or replace them and you should be OK. PS...look at the capacitor while you are working with the motor. If there are signs that the capacitor is leaking change it also. There is no reason to separate the motor from the pump to do this work.


Actually it is on top of the motor. I just sanded the points before I came in and read this post. Since the problem is intermittent I'll have to wait and see if this works.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Junkhound said:


> If the armature is damaged it probably would not run at all.
> Most above ground pump motors have a set of starting points in the back of the motor that powers the start field in the motor. If these get some carbon build up
> the motor will not get the kick from the start capacitor. The motor will just hum and will trip the breaker. The points can be can be sanded if you know how to disassemble an electric motor. If not, take it to an electric motor shop. When they clean/replace the points, they can replace the bearing and you will have the equivalent of a new motor.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Sanded off the points and working fine now. Many thanks!


----------

